# Game 3: Bulls @ Nets--11.5.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*@ *  
*
Game 3
Chicago Bulls @ New Jersey Nets
Saturday November 5th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 1-1**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

After a win on the road against the Raptors, the Nets will return back to New Jersey to take on the Chicago Bulls.

*Click hear to bet some of your uCash on the game!* 

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bulls*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 26.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Chris Duhon 18.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.50</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 11.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chris Duhon 12.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.50</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>3 Tied 2.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 2.50</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler/Michael Sweetney 2.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 71.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Zoran Planinic 100%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Darius Songalia 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Zoran Planinic 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>3 Tied 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>1-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*1-1*</td><td>*1*</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>0-3</td><td>1.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>2-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>2-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>2-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>2-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>1-0</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>1-0</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*1-1*</td><td>*1*</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
March 7th, @ CHI
April 11th, @ CHI​


----------



## Vincanity15311

I will b attending this game go nets!


----------



## ghoti

Here comes another J-Kidd *** beating. 

Skiles will never beat the Nets.


----------



## Dooch

Great job ToddMac11 as usual on the game threads for the New Jersey Nets. Kirk Hinrich is most likely not going to start or even participate in this game due to the injury he suffered in the Chicago Bulls' last game. I am looking for the New Jersey Nets to improve their record to (2-1) overall and lead the division. Go Nets! I will help run the game thread tomorrow. (with inuyasha) Good night everyone. :cheers:


----------



## 7M3

Dangerous team. No star, but they've got a bunch of excellent individual defenders, and they won't give up on a game. I watched them come back from 20 plus against the Bobcats. And the Nets have proven in these first couple games that they have trouble maintaining a lead.


----------



## justasking?

I am hoping that the team carries the same intensity (more, if possible) to get another win against the Bulls. I hope that aside from the big 3, Nenad can continue to improve as he has done so far the past few games. He has improved considerably on his defensive skills and has been more assertive on the rebounding department. Hope he keeps that up. I am hoping that Collins can assert himself more to create a focal point in our defense. For the bench players, I am hoping that McInnis and Jackson can give quality minutes and points to help the starters. As for Zoran, I hope more playing time and his usual spark off the bench. Given that he played only 5 minutes and scored 5 points is a good sign for him and the team. Hope Murray can hit some shots given the opportunity. He has been quite disappointing the past 2 games. Hope he picks up soon. 

Lets go Nets!!! Lets get the 2nd win of the season! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> Dangerous team. No star, but they've got a bunch of excellent individual defenders, and they won't give up on a game. I watched them come back from 20 plus against the Bobcats. *And the Nets have proven in these first couple games that they have trouble maintaining a lead.*


New Year... same DAMN problem huh?

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784

I am going to this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uptown4784 said:


> I am going to this game


 awesome. Have fun!


----------



## Byrdman1531

ill be there also


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Byrdman1531 said:


> ill be there also


 you also have fun!


----------



## ghoti

I wish I could bet on a triple-double.

I love watching Kidd against the Bulls.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Theyre the kind fo team where any one of them can get hot.

Still, I see a Nets win 103 to 92


----------



## Cakeman

I expect Vince to explode tonight hopefully


----------



## JCB

how come VBookie doesn't have this game to bet on?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Kidd and Carter must post their backcourt players out of the building.

Curly must limit the rebounds by Chandler. He's going to get his,but let's just make sure the rebounding battle is a little more even.


----------



## Dooch

All those people that are going to the game tonight have a great time. Nets should be favored to win this matchup against the Chicago Bulls. One of our Big 3 is going to do really good tonight. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Cakeman said:


> I expect Vince to explode tonight hopefully


I think you _want _ him to explode.

I think he'll lead the Nets in pts but not by much.

I expect this stat sheet from the nets' starting lineup:

Carter: 27 pts,5 assists,7 rebounds.
Jefferson: 22 pts,7 assists,10 rebounds.
Jason Kidd: 14 pts 11 assists(mostly to bench players who need playmaking) and 13 rebounds.
Curly: 21 pts,6 rebounds. Most of his points will come off Carter/RJ penetration. Mostly Carter since he has done a good job of getting Curly involved ever since he was a net.


----------



## uptown4784

Dooch said:


> All those people that are going to the game tonight have a great time. Nets should be favored to win this matchup against the Chicago Bulls. One of our Big 3 is going to do really good tonight. Go Nets! :clap:



Hopefully Ig et some autographs at the spot ..You know what I am talking about


----------



## Dooch

uptown4784 said:


> Hopefully Ig et some autographs at the spot ..You know what I am talking about


Yes.. The spot is the best, I could almost guarantee you that Scott Padgett will stop.. He stopped after all the games I went to, and stopped before pregame. And if the New Jersey Nets win you could possibly expect Richard Jefferson to stop. McInnis also stops. You will get some autographs. Have a great time at the game man. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Dooch

From the Chicago Bulls board, a poster said that Kirk Hinrich practiced on Friday, and is expected to play in tonight's game. We shall see come tip-off. :cheers:


----------



## Gmister

After an amazing preaseason I'm looking for Jackson to have a breakout game. Is Chandler really their PF, thats funny. He's so small.


----------



## Phenom Z28

This game still isn't in the sportsbook


----------



## uptown4784

Dooch said:


> Yes.. The spot is the best, I could almost guarantee you that Scott Padgett will stop.. He stopped after all the games I went to, and stopped before pregame. And if the New Jersey Nets win you could possibly expect Richard Jefferson to stop. McInnis also stops. You will get some autographs. Have a great time at the game man. :cheers: :clap:



I am going try my best get Vince to stop...and I want Marc Jackson to stop...I am leaving at 4...To see players going inside stadium


----------



## 7M3

I expect the same strategy as last year. If the Bulls try to put any combination of Duhon, Hinrich, and Gordon on the floor at the same time, the Nets will pound it in to Vince on every possession.


----------



## Dooch

Gmister said:


> After an amazing preaseason I'm looking for Jackson to have a breakout game. Is Chandler really their PF, thats funny. He's so small.


Tyson Chandler is not short at all. He is 7' 0'', you cannot call him short. I am predicting a New Jersey Nets win 104-92.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Hes a little thin is what hes saying


----------



## Dooch

uptown4784 said:


> I am going try my best get Vince to stop...and I want Marc Jackson to stop...I am leaving at 4...To see players going inside stadium


Yea. that is a good time to get the players, when they go in. Vince Carter stops sometimes, Marc Jackson I met him before the game started in the preseason matchup against Philadelphia. Good luck on you getting your autographs, and Lets Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This game still isn't in the sportsbook


 Its up now.

I think I might start putting a link in the game thread for that....I don't know, it might be kind of useless cause you can just go to the other thing.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Mine as well put up a link, bc i like gambling and I dont no where this sportsbook is


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Mine as well put up a link, bc i like gambling and I dont no where this sportsbook is


 its updated. I'll start putting it in there from now on I guess. Its just a matter of when the place to bet is made for the game.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Done and done, I bet all of it.


----------



## uptown4784

YOu think leaving at 4 is a good time?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Done and done, I bet all of it.


 I accidently bet on the bulls  Well looks like I'm hoping for the nets to pull it out in a close one.


----------



## Dooch

I bet the rest of my UCash on the New Jersey Nets, I have been betting a lot so I only did over 3000. Lets Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## GM3

OMG I be against the Nets by accident, 20,000! Nets Lose I win uCash, nets win im happy but lose ucash. I rather lose the ucash.


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> OMG I be against the Nets by accident, 20,000! Nets Lose I win uCash, nets win im happy but lose ucash. I rather lose the ucash.


What are those UCash points useful, can someone educate me on them


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> OMG I be against the Nets by accident, 20,000! Nets Lose I win uCash, nets win im happy but lose ucash. I rather lose the ucash.


 atleast I'm not alone.

The Nets just need to win by 4 or less and then we're good.


----------



## GM3

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> atleast I'm not alone.
> 
> The Nets just need to win by 4 or less and then we're good.


:gopray: For a Vince Carter game winning shot.


----------



## GM3

Hbwoy said:


> What are those UCash points useful, can someone educate me on them


Notice my name is on Italics! pretty cool right. You can get things for your RPG character although not sure how it works. I just use it for betting.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Thats funny. B/C i put it all on the Bulls too. I was about to hit ok when I relaized where it was. lol


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

...........or.....

maybe you guys think the Nets will lose.........hmmmmm


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> ...........or.....
> 
> maybe you guys think the Nets will lose.........hmmmmm


 I didn't even notice. I wouldn't have either, but then after you said you bet I went back to look and then realized.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> :gopray: For a Vince Carter game winning shot.


 I'll take it :yes:


----------



## Dooch

I'm pretty sure they did not recognize the box they were betting in and accidentally voted/betted for the Chicago Bulls. It is a mistake. Go Nets!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I wonder why we all got confused.

I guess maybe we were anticipating Nets to be on top


----------



## roro26

Will there be a broadband for this game too? Can someone post it at game time for me?


----------



## VCFSO2000

roro26 said:


> Will there be a broadband for this game too? Can someone post it at game time for me?


What he said.


----------



## Byrdman1531

what SPOT are you guys talking about to get autographs??? i went last year and got RJ, Buford, and billy thomas's signuature right where they leave after they warnmup before the game.. is that where you r takling about??? if not can u pm it to me?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

> RJ, Buford, and billy thomas's


Hang onto that RJ


----------



## Dooch

Byrdman1531 said:


> what SPOT are you guys talking about to get autographs??? i went last year and got RJ, Buford, and billy thomas's signuature right where they leave after they warnmup before the game.. is that where you r takling about??? if not can u pm it to me?


I'll PM you about it, do not tell everyone about the spot because players do not like it when a whole bunch of people bombard and gather around their cars. Do not tell really anyone else. One time when I was there Vince Carter stopped and these kids hit his car with the noise maker things to make players miss the free throws he got a little ticked off. So I'll PM you. :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

Actually I do not need to PM you; the spot that you are talking about is one of the spot's that you can get autographs. That is for like Pre-game mainly. There is another spot, but other people and I do not want really a whole bunch of people knowing where that spot is. :cheers:


----------



## fruitcake

i'm putting 12000+ on this one...go nets!!


----------



## Dooch

fruitcake said:


> i'm putting 12000+ on this one...go nets!!


Thats the spirit! :clap: Go Nets!! The Chicago Bulls and the New Jersey Nets tip-off in about 3 hours and 19 minutes. Go Nets!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck tonight, as it should definetly be a W here in Jersey, I'll be keeping track with this game, and I look forward to seeing them for the 1st. time.....
Chicago is not as talented as Jersey and therefore they should attack in the post and wear them down, Krstic should have a big game.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dooch

*2005-06 Stats at a Glance* 
*Chicago Bulls * 
*Record:* 1 - 0 (1.000) 
*Standings:* _Fourth, Central _ 
*At Home:* 1 - 0 
*At Road:* 0 - 0 
*Streak:* W 1 


*New Jersey Nets* 
*Record:* 1 - 1 (.500) 
*Standings:* _Second, Atlantic _ 
*At Home:* 0 - 1 
*At Road:* 1 - 0 
*Streak:* W 1 


Season 
_PPG:_ 109.0 Opp PPG: 105.0 
_FG%:_ .429 Opp FG%: .409 
_RPG:_ 43.0 Opp RPG: 56.0 
Season 
_PPG:_ 99.0 Opp PPG: 101.0 
_FG%:_ .441 Opp FG%: .390 
_RPG:_ 46.0 Opp RPG: 42.5 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Duhon, C 1 18.0 10.0 12.0 
Gordon, B 1 14.0 3.0 3.0 
Chandler, T 1 11.0 11.0 1.0 
Songaila, D 1 11.0 5.0 5.0 
Piatkowski, E 1 11.0 1.0 0.0 
Deng, L 1 10.0 4.0 1.0 
Sweetney, M 1 10.0 4.0 1.0 
Hinrich, K 1 9.0 2.0 4.0 
Thomas, T 1 6.0 1.0 2.0 
Nocioni, A 1 5.0 0.0 0.0 
Harrington, O 1 4.0 2.0 1.0 
Allen, M 1 0.0 0.0 0.0 
*Head Coach: Scott Skiles* 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Jefferson, R 2 26.5 9.5 3.5 
Carter, V 2 22.5 7.0 4.0 
Kidd, J 2 14.5 6.0 6.5 
Krstic, N 2 14.5 7.0 0.5 
Collins, J 2 6.0 4.5 0.5 
Planinic, Z 2 5.0 1.5 0.5 
Jackson, M 2 3.0 5.0 1.5 
Robinson, C 2 3.0 2.0 1.0 
Murray, L 2 2.0 1.0 0.0 
McInnis, J 2 1.0 2.0 1.5 
Padgett, S 2 1.0 0.0 0.0 
Vaughn, J 2 0.0 0.5 0.0 
*Head Coach: Lawrence Frank*


----------



## Kievitt13

I'll tell you where the stinkin' spot is if you want. I used to go there all the time, it's pretty cool because you get to see all their cars. So let me know if you'd like to know


----------



## 15Vince15

Will hinrich play ?


----------



## Dooch

15Vince15 said:


> Will hinrich play ?


Welcome to the New Jersey Nets board 15Vince15, Post as much as you want. Kirk Hinrich practiced with the Chicago Bulls on Friday and he is expected to play tonight, it is like a game-time decision. :cheers:


----------



## 15Vince15

thx bro ^^


----------



## Dooch

15Vince15 said:


> thx bro ^^


No problem man, great to have another member on our great boards. Hopefully you could stick around for the game thread and continue posting with us. Tip-off is in about 1 hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## 15Vince15

Yeah I'll be here rooting for our Nets.


----------



## Dooch

Awesome, 15Vince15. What are your predictions for today's game? Who will lead the Nets in scoring, rebounding and passing? :cheers:


----------



## 15Vince15

Points-Jefferson hes averaging 26.5 points over our first two games
Passing-Kidd
Rebounds-Kristic 14 boards over two games.

Nets 93-86


----------



## Dooch

15Vince15 said:


> Points-Jefferson hes averaging 26.5 points over our first two games
> Passing-Kidd
> Rebounds-Kristic 14 boards over two games.
> 
> Nets 93-86


Not bad predictions, my predictions are the following:

Passing/Assists- Jason Kidd
Rebounds- Krstic/Jefferson both are capable of getting tough boards.
Points- Richard Jefferson/Vince Carter, mainly VC I expect him to get more points than RJ but Richard Jefferson will get over 20 points.


----------



## 15Vince15

1 hour till tip.


----------



## Dooch

Getting pumped up. I was supposed to go to this game, but I decided not to and continue updating the boards. Chicago Bulls' 1st away game is tonight, Chris Duhon notched a triple-double last game they had, a win in Chicago. So we have to come out with energy and be ready to play defense, lets also not forget about Andres Nocioni and his defense.


----------



## 15Vince15

Also we can't let Ben Gordon get a hot hand.


----------



## Dooch

15Vince15 said:


> Also we can't let Ben Gordon get a hot hand.


True. If Kirk Hinrich does not start tonight or participate in tonight's game. Then Ben Gordon has the possibility of starting, but most likely Ben Gordon will come off of the bench. We need to contest his shots, play good defense on all of their players. We shall see what happens, tip-off in less than an hour. Go Nets!


----------



## XenoSphere

Pre-game show is starting right now. :clap:


----------



## NetsFan006

Lets go NETS!


----------



## 15Vince15

Tip off is in 10 min.


I'm amped


----------



## Dooch

NetsFan006 said:


> Lets go NETS!


Welcome to the New Jersey Nets board NetsFan006, feel free to post around the boards. :cheers: Go Nets! Tip-off 10 minutes.


----------



## NetsFan006

in the pregame... they had an interview with carter. he said he plays his psp before every game, the matchup of that night..and the one time he didnt bring it...they lost...said when he plays the biggest scorer isnt himself...its RJ. 

Feel good about the momentum from last night...


----------



## Dooch

NetsFan006 said:


> in the pregame... they had an interview with carter. he said he plays his psp before every game, the matchup of that night..and the one time he didnt bring it...they lost...said when he plays the biggest scorer isnt himself...its RJ.
> 
> Feel good about the momentum from last night...


Petey posted a thread about this concerning Carter and the PSP, in the main New Jersey Nets board.


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets and the Chicago Bulls are about to begin. Tip-off in a couple of minutes. Go Nets!!


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince it's to early for this


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>11:42</TD><TD>Defensive Rebound by Andres Nocioni</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>11:27</TD><TD>Tyson Chandler missed Turnaround Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>11:22</TD><TD>Defensive Rebound by Jason Collins</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>11:16</TD><TD>Vince Carter missed Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>11:12</TD><TD>Offensive Rebound by Vince Carter</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>11:11</TD><TD>Bad pass turnover on Vince Carter</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>10:58</TD><TD>Kirk Hinrich missed Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>10:54</TD><TD>Offensive Rebound by Tyson Chandler</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>10:46</TD><TD>Andres Nocioni missed Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>*NJ*</TD><TD>*10:42*</TD><TD>*Defensive Rebound by Jason Collins (2 Reb)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>10:36</TD><TD>Nenad Krstic missed 1st of 2 Free Throws</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>*NJ*</TD><TD>*10:36*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic made 2nd of 2 Free Throws (1 PTS)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Petey

Nets dump it down to Krstic, foul on Tyson.

Hits only 1 of 2.

Good to see, if they can get Tyson out of there, RJ and VC will have more space to drive.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

The game is underway and the New Jersey Nets get fouled, Tyson Chandler on the foul. Nenad Krstic splits his free throws. 1-0 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>10:21</TD><TD>Kirk Hinrich missed 3-pt. Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>10:18</TD><TD>Defensive Rebound by Jason Kidd</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>*NJ*</TD><TD>*10:12*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter missed 3-pt. Jump Shot*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Vinsane

damn another night vince won't score more than 20


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2><TD>CHI</TD><TD>9:58</TD><TD>Darius Songaila missed Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>9:55</TD><TD>Defensive Rebound by Nenad Krstic</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>9:42</TD><TD>Richard Jefferson missed Jump Shot</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>9:42</TD><TD>Offensive Rebound by Nenad Krstic</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>*NJ*</TD><TD>*9:42*</TD><TD>*Travelling turnover on Nenad Krstic*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ a defensive board, then an offensive board and called for traveling.

-Petey


----------



## Rollydog

What do the defensive matchups look like (eg. krstic is gaurding...)?


----------



## Vinsane

any audio link


----------



## jarkid

Nets is a gang rebound team.


----------



## Vinsane

what is vince doin 2 misses and 2 turnover's


----------



## HB

> damn another night vince won't score more than 20


VCFSO2000 are you seeing this


----------



## Dooch

3:00 and neither club without a field goal. Loose ball foul on Nenad Krstic. Ben Gordon checks into the game. Kirk Hinrich is playing, and Jefferson gets the first field goal of the night for the Nets. Duhon for 3.


----------



## Petey

Haha, Krstic just went over the back, and had a bear hug...

What an ugly game.

3 and a half minutes... Kidd to RJ on the break.

Duhon with a 3.

Slow game.

-Petey


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>7:55</TD><TD>Defensive Rebound by Jason Collins</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>NJ</TD><TD>7:52</TD><TD>Jason Kidd missed Layup</TD></TR><TR class=bg2><TD>*NJ*</TD><TD>*7:46*</TD><TD>*Offensive Rebound by Nenad Krstic (3 Reb)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Bulls 3 Nets 5


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits, and then an offensive board, kicks it out, RJ with an offensive foul.

Krstic is really trying to hit the boards harder!

-Petey


----------



## HB

The commentators just ripped into RJ for the last play


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic for 2. Offensive foul on the New Jersey Nets. Othella Harrington in for Darius Songaila. Jefferson rebound, turnovers continue to affect us. Cmon Nets!!


----------



## jarkid

Petey said:


> Krstic hits, and then an offensive board, kicks it out, RJ with an offensive foul.
> 
> Krstic is really trying to hit the boards harder!
> 
> -Petey


yes, krstic said that he would be very hard to grab the boards.


----------



## The One

Bulls 3 Nets 5

Nets Timeout


----------



## Petey

6:49, Nets time out.

5-3 Nets... Man, at least our D is holding them...

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

i think that we have collins start is a good decision, because if we didn't have him, we would be a poor defensive team.


----------



## Dooch

Lawrence Frank wants to talk things over. Timeout. 6:49 left in the 1st quarter, New Jersey Nets lead the Chicago Bulls 5-3. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## The One

Bulls 3 Nets 7

6;25


----------



## The One

Bulls 3 Nets 7 

Offensive foul on bulls

6:19


----------



## jarkid

so many foul calls today.


----------



## The One

Bulls 3 Nets 9


----------



## The One

Bulls 3 Nets 9

Traveling on bulls


----------



## Dooch

Talking about upcoming games, and the New Jersey Nets resume play. Vince Carter knocks it down gives the Nets a 7-3 lead. Offensive foul on Othella Harrington of the Chicago Bulls. Vince Carter knocks another one down, 9-3 New Jersey Nets. Othella Harrington traveling.


----------



## Petey

Harrington must feel uncomfortable turnover.

Though Carter has hit 2 in a row!

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter with a jumper....9-3 nets..


----------



## Petey

Turnover galor. RJ with the defensive board, he and Kidd then lose it...

Sweetney with the hook.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

*Has somebody posted a link to listen to the game?*


----------



## The One

Bulls 7 Nets 11


4:45

Jefferson and one


----------



## Vinsane

collins sucks


----------



## HB

VCFSO2000 said:


> *Has somebody posted a link to listen to the game?*


Just go to NBA.com


----------



## Dooch

Good energy by both teams. Michael Sweetney for 2. Nocioni block, Chris Duhon from Kirk Hinrich. Richard Jefferson with the basket and the foul. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Petey

Krstic to RJ, to Collins, blocked by Nocinni. LOL

Bulls score, RJ streaks down, basket and the foul!

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hbwoy said:


> Just go to NBA.com


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## #1NETSfan

Collins needs to do better than that. Blocked twice..c'mon!


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> *Has somebody posted a link to listen to the game?*


LORD SMX has, check the main forum!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Man Vince fight through screens will ya, stop trying to cheat on those


----------



## jarkid

krstic is a crazy rebounder, who says he can't rebound


----------



## Petey

Gordon and Deng checking in.

Hmm RJ misses the dunk, Nets offensive board, Carter to Jackson misses, Carter board, blocked...

Sweetney hits on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Luol Deng enters the game, Kirk Hinrich knocks one down 12-9 New Jersey Nets. Ben Gordon gets hit in the eye. Michael Sweetney 12-11 New Jersey Nets. 3:30 left. Vince Carter gets the basket and the foul! Go Nets! 14-11 with the free throw coming up.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter with a layup...14-11 nets.


----------



## Petey

HAHA, Kirk steals... falling out of board right to Vince Carter in the gut, goes up and is fouled.

What a pretty play.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter hits and fugazy is in!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter knocks down the free throw, Tim Thomas entered the game. Tim Thomas has something to prove, Ben Gordon for 3. Jefferson rebound, foul puts the Chicago Bulls over the foul limit, Nets will go to the line after the timeout. Go Nets!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hey guys,quick question.

Lawrence Frank has shown that his routine is to take out Vince near the end of the quarter,keep in RJ in,with the switch at the beginning of the 2nd quarter.

But would you keep Carter in,take RJ out,mess up the routine,just to keep Carter,who has the hot hand,in the game?


----------



## Petey

McInnis and Murray in, Kidd and Carter out.

I hate the Bulls PG depth.

Hinirich, Gordon and Duhon?

Insane.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

all vince got to do now is score 7 in evey other quarter and we win


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> Hey guys,quick question.
> 
> Lawrence Frank has shown that his routine is to take out Vince near the end of the quarter,keep in RJ in,with the switch at the beginning of the 2nd quarter.
> 
> But would you keep Carter in,take RJ out,mess up the routine,just to keep Carter,who has the hot hand,in the game?


Ah... no offense, but remember Carter was called for 2 fouls in the 1st a few times last season.

This way it saves Carter for later in the game.

I think it's the right thing to do.

I'd rather have VC in the 4th with 4 or fewer than 4 fouls.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Petey said:


> McInnis and Murray in, Kidd and Carter out.
> 
> I hate the Bulls PG depth.
> 
> Hinirich, Gordon and Duhon?
> 
> Insane.
> 
> -Petey


They could sacrifice that depth in favor of an other position.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Petey said:


> Ah... no offense, but remember Carter was called for 2 fouls in the 1st a few times last season.
> 
> This way it saves Carter for later in the game.
> 
> I think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> I'd rather have VC in the 4th with 4 or fewer than 4 fouls.
> 
> -Petey


Oh,didn't know he has 2 fouls.


----------



## Petey

Tim Thomas over Cliff.

Nets lead cut to 1.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

since when has tim thomas played for the bulls


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> all vince got to do now is score 7 in evey other quarter and we win


Hey,Vinsane. Nice to see you remembered your password lol.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> since when has tim thomas played for the bulls


When Curry was traded to the Knicks this summer.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

oh, no , ben gordon. for three again


----------



## Vinsane

pitiful


----------



## Petey

Gordon hits a triple, Chicago pulls ahead 21-18.

Wow, nice ball handling. Vaughn to Murray for the bucket.

OMG.

Gordon with the bucket and a foul...

McInnis has to sit. DAMN IT!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Luol Deng missed shot, another rebound for Richard Jefferson. Tim Thomas with the shot, Nets now only up by 1. Michael Sweetney goes to the free throw line. Lamond Murray gets fouled by Kirk Hinrich he goes to the free throw line. 18-18, Ben Gordon 3-pointer.. 21-18. Marc Jackson nice pass, finds Lamond Murray for the bucket. Ben Gordon makes the shot and gets fouled at the buzzer by McInnis. They will review the shot. Lets go defense.


----------



## The One

Bulls 24 Nets 20 end of first


----------



## jarkid

ben gordon is crazy, let planinic play against him !!


----------



## Petey

Making me sick... want to turn this off.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

0.6 of a second goes back onto the clock. The Chicago Bulls lead the New Jersey Nets 24-20 at the end of the first quarter. 9 points by Ben Gordon, get McInnis out of there and put Jason Kidd back in. We need defense!


----------



## Vinsane

bring back kidd to guard gordon


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> 0.6 of a second goes back onto the clock. The Chicago Bulls lead the New Jersey Nets 24-20 at the end of the first quarter. 9 points by Ben Gordon, get McInnis out of there and put Jason Kidd back in. We need defense!


and vince for offense


----------



## wonka137

Frank worst coach in the league, take out carter when he is getting hot, wont play zoran, trys to come up with the worst lineups I've ever seen


----------



## The One

Petey said:


> Making me sick... want to turn this off.
> 
> -Petey


 
Come on they're only down by four.

- *The One*


----------



## AND1NBA

Put Vaughn on Gordon! Why the hell was McAss guarding him?!?!


----------



## Dooch

Suprisingly the Chicago Bulls' Kirk Hinrich played the whole first quarter. The New Jersey Nets and the Chicago Bulls game resumes start of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## theKidd-5

Y THE **** ISNT ZORAN ON!!
cant believe that we are down


----------



## jarkid

wonka137 said:


> Frank worst coach in the league, take out carter when he is getting hot, wont play zoran, trys to come up with the worst lineups I've ever seen


agreed.


----------



## Petey

Kidd and Carter start the damn quarter on the BENCH!

-Petey


----------



## wonka137

jeff was in his face each time he made a shot, so why are you *****ing


----------



## The One

Bulls 24 nets 20

Traveling on the Nets

11.25


----------



## The One

Bulls 26 Nets 20

11.00


----------



## jarkid

nets is going to lose, damn.
fire l.frank please.


----------



## Vinsane

i though we established opening night that the big three can't be out at the same time


----------



## The One

Bulls 28 Nets 20

foul on Nets

Ben makes both free throws

Jason Kidd returns


----------



## jarkid

ben gordon is going to get 45 points tonight.


----------



## Dooch

LETS GO DEFENSE. Ben Gordon finds Luol Deng, Ben Gordon at the free throw line gets fouled. Can we please play defense. Jason Collins checks back in. 14-3 run for the Bulls, they lead 28-20. Cmon Nets!!


----------



## theKidd-5

plz put in zoran


----------



## Petey

14-3 run for the Bulls.

Robinson should not be on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 Nets 20

Nets miss

Bulls make
Nets Time out


----------



## Petey

Kidd and Carter back in.

Deng with a basket.

Time out.

Bulls up 10.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

come on nets...


----------



## jarkid

l.frank always like to put the worse lineup, i don't know what is he thinking about.

we are down by 10, by 10 !!


----------



## Dooch

Luol Deng puts the Chicago Bulls up double digits, up by 10 points 30-20 in favor of the Chicago Bulls. Lets Go Nets! Lawrence Frank takes a timeout.


----------



## The One

Petey said:


> Kidd and Carter back in.
> 
> Deng with a basket.
> 
> Time out.
> 
> Bulls up 10.
> 
> -Petey


Alright. Now we can turn off the game.


----------



## wonka137

if frank isnt fired within the first 10 games I'm done watching this team, I have to put up with the vikings horrible coaching, I wont do it again with the nets :|


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> come on nets...


What is funny is their 2nd unit is better than their first.

Need Skiles to have a brain fart and to bring in his starters.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

cliffy was gotta be benched!


----------



## AND1NBA

I want to cry! :'( ATTACK THE F'N BASKET! DRAW FOULS! STOP TAKING STUPID JUMP SHOTS!


----------



## Vinsane

yup it's a lost tonight i think this year our away record will be better than our home


----------



## Petey

Krstic on the floor.

Nets starters on the floor.

Chandler w/ his 2nd foul.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 Nets 21

Nets our fouled

Vince makes second

9:50


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ a piece of Tyson's shot.

Nets need to keep driving!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

krstic blocked chandler, nice.


----------



## Jizzy

Man our bench is a big dissapointment..


----------



## Petey

Kidd to shot the Defensive 3 tech.

Nets down 8.

30-22.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

wtf is zoran even on the active roster??
his not listed in the yahoo one...


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## jarkid

we need to shoot triple !!! we don't have perimeter, and bad freethrow, no defense..


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 Nets 21 

Bulls blocked by Nets

Bulls defensive three seconds

Kidd makes free throw

Nets miss

Shot clock violation?


----------



## Petey

Nets screwed on a 24 shot clock violation...

It did hit the rim.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere

Wow. That did hit the rim! Krstic inside. Nice. Carter steal. Chandler blocks Kidd.


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 Nets 24
Bulls miss

Nets score


----------



## pinoyboy231

Sexy Beyonce Is There!


----------



## Petey

Deng misses, Kidd to Krstic, hits.

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic back into the ballgame for the New Jersey Nets. Foul on Tyson Chandler (2nd personal foul). Foul on Luol Deng, Carter goes to the free throw line for 2. Vince looks determined, offensive rebound by Jason Collins. Defensive three second called on the Bulls (technical foul). It hits the rim, they do not call a new shot clock. 24 second shot clock violation on the Nets, back comes Carter with the ball. Good pass by Kidd to Krstic. Nets trail 6.


----------



## Petey

Carter WITH THE STEAL on GORDON!

Tyson with a big block on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 nets 24 

Nets steal then blocked

Nets miss

Reach in foul on the Nets

Bulls ball

7:56


----------



## Petey

Thomas w/ the board, Collins called on the reach in.

Wish Ian were doing this game.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 Nets 24

Nets turnover

time out 
7:30


----------



## Petey

WOW this is sad, another Nets time out.

Kidd trying to get it to Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

finished..........nj timeout.


----------



## Dooch

Carter takes the ball away, reaching foul on Jason Collins (2nd foul). Bad shot by Ben Gordon, rebounded by Jason Collins. Another Nets turnover, Chicago gets it back. Timeout Chicago with 7:36 left.


----------



## Vinsane

vince drive all the way and quit taking jumpers


----------



## theKidd-5

STOP SHOOTIN AND DRIVE INTO THE ****en LINE!


----------



## Lord-SMX

10to's  wtf?


----------



## Jizzy

pinoyboy231 said:


> Sexy Beyonce Is There!



O snap.


----------



## The One

Bulls 30 Nets 26

Bulls Miss

Nets score


----------



## Petey

RJ to Krstic, spins, hits.

Sweetney converts!

32-26.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 32 Nets 26

Bulls score

Nets turnover

Bulls fouled

6:30


----------



## GM3

Hinrich fouled goes to the line


----------



## The One

Bull 34 Nets 26

Buls make both


----------



## Dooch

Sweetney missed, Jason Kidd handles the ball. Nenad Krstic converts for the New Jersey Nets, 7 points for Nenad Krstic. Michael Sweetney converts for the Chicago Bulls. Foul on Nenad Krstic his 2nd, Kirk Hinrich to the free throw line. Nets play defense and convert on offense. LETS GO!


----------



## GM3

34-28 Bulls

Kidd hits


----------



## theKidd-5

K. Hinrich steals the ball from J. Kidd dammm!


----------



## The One

Bulls 34 Nets 28

Kidd scores 

Bulls miss

Nets are fouled


----------



## GM3

Krstic gets fouled on Nocioni, Carter needs to start driving to the basket.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Collins to Kidd.

Rebound by Krstic, fouled by Sweetney.

'Krstic is battling...' Mark Jackson

Another foul.

Krstic is drawing alot of contact.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 34 Nets 30

Nets make both free throws


----------



## Jizzy

Our bench sucks. It's starting to make me mad how we prasied our bench all off season instead of taking SAR, our bench freakin sucks.


----------



## GM3

Sweets hits 36-30 Bulls


----------



## The One

Bulls 36 Nets 30

Bulls score

Nets turnover

Bulls are fouled

First on carter

5:10


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd knocks one down for the New Jersey Nets. Nenad Krstic gets fouled by Michael Sweetney, another foul on Kirk Hinrich. 34-30 Bulls as Nenad knocks down his 2nd free throw. Michael Sweetney for another 2. Ben Gordon back into the game for the Bulls.


----------



## jarkid

gordon never missed a shot.


----------



## Vinsane

how are we turning the ball over stupid passes or are they just ripping us


----------



## The One

Bulls 38 Nets 32

Bulls score

Nets miss

Bulls rebound

Bulls miss

Nets score


----------



## theKidd-5

marc jackson wasnt even score >.<
where the hell is zoran!


----------



## Petey

WOW.

What a play by Carter.

He took off right after the shot, Kidd board, and touch down pass right to Carter.

See? Running!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 40 Nets 32

Bulls score

Net time out (20 sec)


----------



## GM3

Another time out by Nj, This is getting very very sad.


----------



## Dooch

Ben Gordon delivers another one. Ben Gordon misses, Jason Kidd gets it to Vince Carter for 2. About 4:00 left, Othella Harrington scores. 20 second timeout by the New Jersey Nets. Chicago Bulls lead by 8, Ben Gordon ON FIRE. Play defense, get on the break score. Cmon Nets!


----------



## pinoyboy231

did u see carters face after the layup? he just glanced at gordon


----------



## AND1NBA

How the F is Sweetney killing us in the post?!


----------



## The One

Bulls 40 Nets 35

Nets scores for three

Bulls turnover


----------



## jarkid

yes, kidd for three........... he is our shooter.


----------



## Petey

Kidd with a big 3, pulls to 5.

Duhon turns it over!

GO GO GO!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

vince keep DRIVING STOP SHOOTIN THE BALL!


----------



## Petey

Noccinni called on the foul.

Carter to the line.

Hope Carter takes it to him tonight!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd with the 3-pointer, trims the lead back down to a 5 point lead. Duhon loses the ball, turnover Chicago and the Nets regain possession. Talking about Bill Cartwright owning Patrick Ewing back in the past. Foul on Andres Nocioni his first. Chicago over the foul limit, Carter shoots 2 free throws, Cliff Robinson is back.


----------



## The One

Bulls 40 Nets 37

Nets are fouled

Bulls over the limit

Carter makes both

3;25


----------



## theKidd-5

omg CLIFFY IS BAK! y? y frank y?


----------



## The One

Bulls 44Nets 37

Bulls score

Nets miss

Bulls rebound

Bulls score


----------



## Petey

I swear Collins has stone hands.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 44 Nets 37

Nets are fouled 

Collins will go to the line 

Time Out


----------



## Jizzy

We freakin suck. This is some bs.


----------



## Vinsane

can frank please point out to vince his shot isnt on tonight and that he needs to get to the line


----------



## pinoyboy231

jizzy said:


> We freakin suck. This is some bs.



dude calm down its only the second quarter? and u call urself a nets fan? :raised_ey 

just chill and wait


----------



## theKidd-5

omg.....! >.< come on NETS!


----------



## Dooch

Ben Gordon with the step back shot for 2, Andres Nocioni on the break for 2. Collins gets fouled, Loose-ball foul on Michael Sweetney. Collins goes to the free throw line after the timeout. Go Nets! Cmon!


----------



## GM3

The Nets are Ben Gordon's **** enogh said.


----------



## The One

Bulls 44 Nets 41

Nets make both

Bulls miss

Offensive rebound

Bulls miss

Nets Score


----------



## Rollydog

Why is Nenad not in the game? Poor defense?


----------



## jarkid

Dooch said:


> Ben Gordon with the step back shot for 2, Andres Nocioni on the break for 2. Collins gets fouled, Loose-ball foul on Michael Sweetney. Collins goes to the free throw line after the timeout. Go Nets! Cmon!


collins hit 2 freethrows, and rj made a layup, down by 3.


----------



## Petey

Kidd firing down low to RJ for the bucket.

44-41, Bulls.

Carter lost the handle.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

We might actually lose this game. If we keep playing like this then the Celts will win the division.


----------



## Petey

Hey, Skiles called for the T.

Jefferson shooting the T.

Interesting.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

jizzy said:


> We might actually lose this game. If we keep playing like this then the Celts will win the division.


Relax, game 3.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins free throws, made both free throws. Two missed shots for Chicago, Rebound to Robinson, Kidd to Jefferson for 2. Lets Go Nets, Rebound for Vince Carter. Jason Collins gets the rebound off of the miss by the Chicago Bulls. Technical foul called on Scott Skiles!! :clap: Jefferson shoots the "T", Scott thought there was a foul on Gordon was wrong.


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> We might actually lose this game. If we keep playing like this then the Celts will win the division.


just down by 3, if l.frank won't change the lineup as he likes, we would win, If not, lose !

defend ben gordon please


----------



## The One

Bulls 44 Nets 44

Nets - tech on Scott 

Nets make Tech free throw

Nets score


----------



## XenoSphere

Technical foul on Skiles. Kidd's gotta love it. Carter! 12-4 run. :clap:


----------



## Petey

Carter on a fade. HITS.

Foot was on the 3 point line.

Damn.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

I think Vince's shot is starting to wake up. Bulls lead by 2


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 44

Bulls score 

Nets Fouled


----------



## Petey

WOW Carter with a pretty pass.

McInnis fouled on a backdoor cut.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince lookin for his shot tonight thats good


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 46

Nets MAkes both


----------



## XenoSphere

Beautiful pass to McNasty who gets fouled and hits both shots.


----------



## Petey

Hmm, just realized.

Robinson, RJ, Carter, Kidd, McInnis is the lineup. 

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 46

Bulls time out (20 sec)

0,13 secs left


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter for 2. Luol Deng for 2. Othella Harrington actually turned down a shot, Carter finds McInnis. Fouled, tie game. Watch Ben Gordon, Skiles is planning something with this 20 second timeout. Tie Game! Lets Go Nets, Good Run lets keep it going!


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 46

Bulls miss

Shot clock violation


----------



## theKidd-5

how many fouls on den gordon??


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 46

Nets inbound

Nets miss

Half Time


----------



## XenoSphere

VC misses the 3. Tie game. 46-46. Halftime.


----------



## Dooch

24 second violation on the Chicago Bulls. 5.9 seconds left and Gordon missed the shot. Reset the clock to 6.2 seconds. And Carter does not make it at the buzzer. At halftime this game is all tied up 46-46. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Petey

At. Nets and Bulls tied at 46.

Ok half.

We made a run to come back.

Have to put it away in the 3rd.

Hate Ben Gordon!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

vc saved US =]....phew...


----------



## justasking?

So its halftime and back to square one.. We can do it!!! Lets go Nets!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## theKidd-5

how many fouls on kristic?? and how many on gordon?


----------



## AND1NBA

LMFAO!!! WHat was that? When they came back from commercial, someone said "I have no audio in my ear."


----------



## ChiBron

Refs really seem like you guys.

20-7 FT disparity.

Only reason this is a tie game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

So far New Jersey is looking pretty ugly and the score is tied...so hopefully if the Nets actually put together a decent looking quarter they can pull this thing out.


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213574

Vote for the Nets Player of the Game


----------



## AND1NBA

SPMJ said:


> Refs really seem like you guys.
> 
> 20-7 FT disparity.
> 
> Only reason this is a tie game.


Don't be hating.


----------



## GM3

SPMJ said:


> Refs really seem like you guys.
> 
> 20-7 FT disparity.
> 
> Only reason this is a tie game.


Nets get to the line a lot. Not just today.


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>15</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>9</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kidd2rj

I let game 1 go because i attributed it to redd going crazy. that's gonna happen sometimes. tonight, it's gordon. nets gotta stop these players from lighting them up.


----------



## theKidd-5

bench isnt doing too good..


----------



## Dooch

Great run to get us back into the game by Vince Carter and the New Jersey Nets. At halftime now, Sweetney 10 points 3 rebounds. Carter went 5-of-13 shooting but Vince Carter has been doing the job, the only player with double digits for us. We need to play defense and force the Bulls into tough shots, need to come out with more energy/momentum. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Petey

SPMJ said:


> Refs really seem like you guys.
> 
> 20-7 FT disparity.
> 
> Only reason this is a tie game.


Going to the line is part of the Nets game.

It happens with Slasher like Jefferson and Carter.

Game 1: 44 Free Throw Attempts
Game 3: 31 Free Throw Attempts

And if you'd like the preseason...
47 vs the Knicks Link 
53 vs the Celtics Link 
42 vs the 76ers Link 
39 vs the Raptors Link 
11 vs the Celtics Link 
21 vs the Knicks Link 
43 vs the Bobcats Link 
43 vs the Pacers Link

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

The One said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>15</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>9</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Who's James Smith and why is he on our team?


----------



## Dooch

I just heard on the YES Network them saying Tracy McGrady being out for 3 weeks!! The Nets can take a "W" from the Rockets. Next week when they face the Rockets in Continental Airlines Arena. :clap:


----------



## Noodfan

Bench sucks so far...


----------



## fruitcake

AND1NBA said:


> Who's James Smith and why is he on our team?


http://www.nba.com/dleague/players/james_smith.html


----------



## theKidd-5

why wasnt zoran been on the court yet?? OMG !!! come on Frank!


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> I just heard on the YES Network them saying Tracy McGrady being out for 3 weeks!! The Nets can take a "W" from the Rockets. Next week when they face the Rockets in Continental Airlines Arena. :clap:


and also with shaq being out we could possibly win


----------



## Dooch

Pat Sullivan and Rasheed Wallace roomed in the same room when they were together for the University of North Carolina. They had video games and everything had their own parts of the room, always made him answer the door. During the halftime break.


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane said:


> and also with shaq being out we could possibly win


the key word is POSSIBLY..... =D


----------



## AND1NBA

OMG what a HORRIBLE Marv commercial!


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Pat Sullivan and Rasheed Wallace roomed in the same room when they were together for the University of North Carolina. They had video games and everything had their own parts of the room, always made him answer the door. During the halftime break.


did vince attend unc with rasheed


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> and also with shaq being out we could possibly win


Yes; we could possibly steal at least a game from both good teams in the league, the Houston Rockets and the Miami Heat. Resuming play in our game, start of the 3rd quarter. Go Nets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 46

Bulls fouled by nets 

Bulls three sec violation


----------



## The One

Bulls 46 Nets 48

Nets score


----------



## Petey

Haha OMG.

Collins with the basket.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere

Twin lives!


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> did vince attend unc with rasheed


Foul on Nenad Krstic. 3 seconds called on Chicago. Jason Collins drops it for 2. I think that Vince Carter did play with Rasheed Wallace, I know that Vince Carter played with Antawn Jamison for UNC. Chicago Bulls convert for another two.


----------



## The One

Bulls 51 Nets 50

Bulls make three


----------



## GM3

Rasheed left UNC a year before VC got there, im not sure but i think thats the case. So did Stackhouse.


----------



## The One

Bulls 51 Nets 52

Nets miss

Bulls miss

Nets score


----------



## Jizzy

Our bench is filled with gutless jellyfish.


----------



## The One

Bulls 51 Nets 54

Bulls turnover

Nets miss

Nets tip in


----------



## Vinsane

are we playin keep away from vince


----------



## GM3

Cater is playing like last year this quarter, but I would prefer his performance from last night.


----------



## Petey

Carter with the tip to put it home!

We are really hitting the boards.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

d up the 3


----------



## XenoSphere

Twin lives again! ...Kirk hits a 3. Chandler foul.


----------



## Dooch

New Jersey Nets get another two. Chicago Bulls get the three ball, Jason Kidd gets another two. Carter puts it home and the Nets are not wasting any time scoring. Lets Go Nets! Jason Collins another shot. Chris Duhon for the Bulls gets another 2. Kirk Hinrich from downtown. Foul on Tyson Chandler his 3rd foul (non-shooting) Harrington back in for Songaila.


----------



## Jizzy

Do you think our bench knows what defense is.


----------



## jarkid

nets is a poor perimeter defensive team.. oh my god


----------



## The One

Bull 56 Nets 56

Nets turnover 

Bulls miss

Nets rebound


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Do you think our bench knows what defense is.


Lol....................


----------



## The One

Bulls 56 Nets 58

Nets miss

Bulls miss

Nets rebound

Nets score

Bulls Time Out

6:30


----------



## Petey

HAHA

58.56, Nets.

Krstic with a shot 2 feet within the 3 point arc.

Taking Carter's shots... where is Vinsane?

-Petey


----------



## v-insane

> Taking Carter's shots... where is Vinsane?


V-insane or Vinsane  ?


----------



## The One

Bulls 58 Nets 58

Bulls are fouled

Bulls make free throw

Nets inbound

Nets are fouled


----------



## Vinsane

v-insane said:


> V-insane or Vinsane  ?


wasup b


----------



## GM3

Krstic has improved so much from last year. Im not suprised but damn


----------



## The One

Bulls 58 Nets 60
Net Make both free throws

5:42


----------



## Vinsane

vince come on one layup


----------



## The One

Bulls 58 Nets 62

Bulls miss

Nets miss

Bulls travel (turnover)

Nets miss

Offensive rebound

Nets score


----------



## XenoSphere

RJ is pretty close to a triple double. :biggrin: 

Twin lives, yet again!


----------



## Petey

OMG, Carter to Collins with his 3rd perimeter shot.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson gets fouled, goes to the free the free throw line. Tyson Chandler miss, Jason Kidd rebound. Othella Harrington traveling violation. Krstic rebound, Jason Collins with his 3rd perimeter shot. Ben Gordon getting ready to check back in, play defense when he is in. Carter picks off the pass, Kidd is fouled and will go to the free throw line.


----------



## The One

Bulls 56 Nets 62

Bulls turnover

Nets are fouled


----------



## GM3

Carter is not running with Kidd and RJ, really dissapointing to see.


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Krstic has improved so much from last year. Im not suprised but damn


I totally agree. This guy seems to get better and better. He is awesome! :clap: :clap:


----------



## The One

Bulls 56 Nets 64

Nets make both free throws

4:28


----------



## The One

Bulls 58 Nets 66

Bulls turnover

Nets Score

Bulls offensive foul


----------



## jarkid

Nets lead by 8 !! rj stolen and made a layup


----------



## kdub

So what happened to using your bench? I hope we don't have to rely on our starters all season long.


----------



## justasking?

Hoohoo!!! Jkidd to RJ!!! Nice! :banana:


----------



## XenoSphere

Here we come! 8-0 run. :banana:


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd leading to the breakaway by Richard Jefferson, Nets lead by 6. Offensive foul on Othella Harrington. Good defense by Jason Kidd. Before, 2nd foul on Luol Deng. 8-0 run by the Nets. Official timeout.


----------



## Vinsane

vince at least score 20 fir the quarter


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> vince at least score 20 fir the quarter


I see Carter comes before the team lol.


----------



## HB

:angel:


----------



## GM3

Vinsane said:


> vince at least score 20 fir the quarter


He has 16, but we would be so much more dangerous if Vince and RJ both ran with Kidd. Right now its RJ and Kidd ont he break and Vince playing the backcourt.


----------



## XenoSphere

Mark Jackson still can't pronounce Krstic. He says "Chris-Tick".


----------



## jarkid

XenoSphere said:


> Mark Jackson still can't pronounce Krstic. He says "Chris-Tick".



hahahaha........it's CHRIS-TEACH !!


----------



## The One

Bulls 60 Nets 66

Bulls are fouled four on Collins

Bulls score

Nets Time Out


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> He has 16, but we would be so much more dangerous if Vince and RJ both ran with Kidd. Right now its RJ and Kidd ont he break and Vince playing the backcourt.


Yeah, I wish VC would be more active and run with Jkidd and RJ.. that would really be nice. He has a tendency to stay at the backcourt at times.


----------



## Vinsane

VCFSO2000 said:


> I see Carter comes before the team lol.


damn right


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic traveling violation, Krstic rebound. Kidd to Jefferson who cannot get to it. Back to the Bulls, foul on Jason Collins. 4th foul on Jason Collins, Marc Jackson checks into the game. 8 points for Collins, Kirk Hinrich with the tough-angle shot. Nets timeout with 2:45 in the 3rd quarter. New Jersey Nets lead the Chicago Bulls by 6.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets! :banana:


----------



## The One

Bulls 60 nets 68

Nets are fouled 

Nets Make both free throws

2:35


----------



## Petey

3rd quarter and RJ has 9 boards?

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 60 Nets 70

Bulls miis

Nets rebound

Nets fouled

Nets Makes both

2;09


----------



## Petey

Wow, RJ is a board and 3 assists from a triple double with the 4th to go!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 63 Nets 70

Bulls inbound

Bulls score for three


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> 3rd quarter and RJ has 9 boards?
> 
> -Petey


YUP!!! He said in an interview that I watched that he has really been working on his rebounding skills. :clap: That would make him a more dangerous player! :cheers:


----------



## mjm1

i hate gordan.


----------



## Dooch

Carter gets fouled on the play. Nets lead 68-60 over the Chicago Bulls, represents the Nets' biggest lead so far. Krstic gets fouled. New Jersey Nets 25 of 28 from the free throw line and now lead by 10. Ben Gordon 3 pointer. 70-63 New Jersey Nets. Traveling violation on the New Jersey Nets, Ben Gordon has been working for his points, 18 points for Gordon.


----------



## justasking?

mjm1 said:


> i hate gordan.


same here. :curse:


----------



## The One

Bulls 65 Nets 70

Nets Travel (turnover)

Bulls inbound

Bulls miss

Nets rebound

Nets offensive (turnover) Kidd leaves

Bulls inbound

Bulls score


----------



## GM3

WTF Mark Jackson lol.


----------



## Vinsane

no rest for carter and kidd in the 4th


----------



## Petey

Wow, if Collins can score or hit 2 free throws, and all Nets starters will be in double digits!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Dooch said:


> Carter gets fouled on the play. Nets lead 68-60 over the Chicago Bulls, represents the Nets' biggest lead so far. Krstic gets fouled. New Jersey Nets 25 of 28 from the free throw line and now lead by 10. Ben Gordon 3 pointer. 70-63 New Jersey Nets. Traveling violation on the New Jersey Nets, Ben Gordon has been working for his points, 18 points for Gordon.



Go Dooch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## The One

Bulls 66 Nets 72

Nets score

Bulls inbound

Bulls are fouled

Bulls makes second


----------



## The One

Bulls 66 nets 74

Nets inbound 

Nets score


----------



## justasking?

Vinsane said:


> no rest for carter and kidd in the 4th


I would hope so. Has RJ rested this quarter?


----------



## The One

Bulls 66 Nets 74 

Bulls miss 

Nets Miss

*End of third*


----------



## Petey

RJ with his 16th point!

RJ has the board...

HIS 10th?

Passes to McInnis to end it.

No, no good.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Go RJ!!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

we played keep away from vince that quarter obviously and went to jefferson so i hope for the 4th we go back to vince


----------



## Dooch

Carter gets called for the foul. Nocioni converts. Marc Jackson gets the friendly rim, Nenad Krstic's 4th foul. Cliff Robinson in for Nenad Krstic, 72-66 New Jersey Nets, Richard Jefferson has 16 points now. Jefferson to McInnis for 3 no good. The 3rd quarter has ended. 74-66 New Jersey Nets at the end of the 3rd. Great 3rd quarter for the New Jersey Nets. Keep it going Nets, good switch by Lawrence Frank. Putting Jason Kidd on Ben Gordon. :clap:


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>18</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>12</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>18</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>13</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> we played keep away from vince that quarter obviously and went to jefferson so i hope for the 4th we go back to vince


Wow just wow, you dont even try to comment on other players. Notice that RJ almost has a triple double and is having a very efficient game. Vince doesnt have to do everything you know.


----------



## AND1NBA

RJ going for the triple-double. He just needs 3 more dimes.


----------



## wonka137

Krstic is such a stupid player! it just bugs the hell out of me! he could be so good and yet misses so much time because he does those stupid *** fouls, twice this game he has just pretty much pushed a guy down


----------



## Vinsane

who is on the floor to start the 4th


----------



## theKidd-5

zoran no court time... is he even at the game?


----------



## The One

Bulls 66 Nets 76

Nets rebound'

Nets score


----------



## GM3

Hinrich sleeps and RJ scores.


----------



## Petey

Haha, RJ with such a series of fakes!

Puts it down.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

The One said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>18</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>12</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>18</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>13</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>*J. Smith[/*color]</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





whos james smith?!


----------



## The One

Bulls 66 Nets 76

Bulls inbound 

Bulls Miss

Bulls rebound

Bulls are fouled


----------



## Petey

What garbage...

There was no foul there.

Deng to the line, stupid foul called on RJ.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere

Wow. Great refs. First the 24 second thing and now this.


----------



## The One

Bulls 69 Nets 76

Bulls makes all three free throws


----------



## ChiBron

28-11 FT differential and ur player starts bit*hing to the refs after committing an obvious foul . I guess he prefers an even more lopsided game.


----------



## Petey

And it was a 3?

Jeez.

Refs trying to mess with the lines.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

come on nets!!


----------



## GM3

SPMJ said:


> 28-11 FT differential and ur player starts bit*hing to the refs after committing an obvious foul . I guess he prefers an even more lopsided game.


Guy, that wasnt a foul but you go it so I dont know why your complaining.


----------



## The One

Bulls 71 nets 76

Nets inbound

Nets Fouled

Nets inbound

Nets miss

Bulls rebounds

Bulls are fouled

Bulls inbound

Bulls score

Nets Time Out


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson thats my boy! Beautiful going right by Andres Nocioni. Foul on Richard Jefferson, Luol Deng to the free throw line. Luol Deng converts on all 3 free throws, Vince Carter gets fouled by Chris Duhon. Rebound Tyson Chandler, Chicago ball out of bounds. Foul on Jeff McInnis, Michael Sweetney converts for his 12th point. The New Jersey Nets are now up by 5 points. Timeout New Jersey, in the 4th quarter.


----------



## mjm1

SPMJ said:


> 28-11 FT differential and ur player starts bit*hing to the refs after committing an obvious foul . I guess he prefers an even more lopsided game.


how the **** was the jefferson foul obvious SPMJ??????????????????????????????????????? lol


----------



## justasking?

I think frank should send Jkidd back to the game... now.


----------



## Vinsane

unless vince goes back to the vince in the first half we will lose


----------



## AND1NBA

Man, the Bobcats suck! C'mon BEAT the Celtics!


----------



## The One

Bulls 73 Nets 76

Nets Inbound

Nets miss

Bulls rebound'

Bulls score


----------



## The One

Bulls 75 Nets 76

Nets Inbound 

Nets turnover

Bulls inbound

Bulls score


----------



## jarkid

wonka137 said:


> Krstic is such a stupid player! it just bugs the hell out of me! he could be so good and yet misses so much time because he does those stupid *** fouls, twice this game he has just pretty much pushed a guy down


Krstic is a smart player, but need to know how to avoid some unneeded fouls.


----------



## Vinsane

why is carter out???????
he shouldn't be tired he hasnt been doing anything


----------



## Petey

WOW, 9-0 run for the Bulls.

Why isn't Carter on the floor?

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

get cliffy out of there >.<


----------



## justasking?

jarkid said:


> Krstic is a smart player, but need to know how to avoid some unneeded fouls.


Yes his biggest flaw is his poor decision on fouls.. He needs to learn how to avoid the unnecessary fouls.


----------



## theKidd-5

up by 3... godd damm it!


----------



## jarkid

we are going to down again in the fourth quarter. Bulls is fourth quarter team.


----------



## justasking?

theKidd-5 said:


> get cliffy out of there >.<


Yes PLEASE!!!


----------



## The One

Bulls 77 Nets 76

Net Inbound

Nets miss

bulls rebound

Bulls turnover

Nets inbound 

Nets miss

Bulls rebound

Bulls score

Nets Time Out (20 sec )


----------



## Vinsane

yeah frank is stupid


----------



## Petey

Bulls up 1, 11-0 run.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Net lead is now cut to 3, on the pass by Ben Gordon. Ben Gordon cuts it now to a 1 point lead. Cmon Nets! Deng loses control, Krstic back into the game for Clifford Robinson. Good defense by the New Jersey Nets. Lets get the offense and defense going. Collins on the miss, Chandler with the rebound. Michael Sweetney now with 14 points, Bulls have come from 10 back to take a 1 point lead on the New Jersey Nets. Nets must pick it up!


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Bulls up 1, 11-0 run.
> 
> Nets time out.
> 
> -Petey


I cant believe this... :curse:


----------



## Petey

Jay Z doesn't look very happy there by the Nets' bench.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137

great we have our worst players collins and that fat piece of **** cliff shooting the ball for us, I hope you die cliff you are the worst player I have seen in my life


----------



## jarkid

frank likes the C.Robinson so much !! DAMN, why always put him on court !!


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!! Lets go!!! :banana:


----------



## The One

Nets 77 Nets 76

Nets inbound 
Nets miss
Nets Offensive rebound
Nets fouled


----------



## Vinsane

if we lose every one is to blame
all the nets players for not trying to get our best scorer the ball
vince for not demanding the ball and frank for not trying to get him the ball


----------



## Petey

RJ to Kidd, in and out... RJ with the Offensive board and fouled!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 77 Nets 78

Nets Make Both

Bulls Inbound


----------



## theKidd-5

Nets Down By 1...no!


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> if we lose every one is to blame
> all the nets players for not trying to get our best scorer the ball
> vince for not demanding the ball and frank for not trying to get him the ball


Thought you only carried about Carter scoring?

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere

Marv took a while to laugh at the hair joke because he does in fact wear a toupee.


----------



## Vinsane

vince has shot three times the whole second half rj has shot twice that


----------



## The One

Bulls 79 Nets 78

Bulls inbound
Bulls miss

Nets rebound
Nets miss

Bulls inbound
Bulls score


----------



## Petey

Carter misses a 3, Duhon with the tear drop.

Bulls up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Kidd on the miss. Richard Jefferson on the offensive rebound and gets fouled by Michael Sweetney his 4th foul. Richard Jefferson stops the run with his complete game. Gives the Nets the 1-point lead. Ben Gordon with the high dribble knocked away by Jason Kidd, Vince Carter rebound on Ben Gordon's miss. Kidd resets, finds Carter for 3 no good. Luol Deng rebound, Chris Duhon for the Bulls. Carter fouled on the play by Chris Duhon.


----------



## theKidd-5

onli scored 4 points in da 4th quater to 11 by bulls... SHATTERED!


----------



## Vinsane

we will lose


----------



## The One

Bulls 79 Nets 80

Nets Inbound
Nets are fouled
Nets inbound
Nets scores and foul


----------



## XenoSphere

Carter gets the bucket AND the foul.


----------



## NR 1

Vinsane said:


> if we lose every one is to blame
> all the nets players for not trying to get our best scorer the ball
> vince for not demanding the ball and frank for not trying to get him the ball



You should stop writing WE all the time..!!
You are only VC fan.


----------



## Petey

Vince converts! AND IS FOULED!

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere

Vinsane said:


> we will lose


Just stop.


----------



## theKidd-5

Go Nets Go!1!


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Vince converts! AND IS FOULED!
> 
> Nets up 1.
> 
> -Petey


Alright!!! Good job VC!!! Come on Nets! Lets go!!! :banana:


----------



## The One

Bulls 79 Nets 81

Carter makes free thow

Bulls inbound


----------



## theKidd-5

5 fouls on sweetney


----------



## Phenom Z28

And 1 again!


----------



## The One

Bulls 79 Nets 83

Bulls turnover

Nets Inbound
Nets miss
Nets rebound
Nets miss

Bull rebound
Bull miss

Nets rebound
Nets score and foul


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter makes the basket and draws the foul. Free throw after the commercial break. Lets Go Nets! 3-point play for VC. Nets lead 81-79 with that. Last touched by the Bulls, Nets ball, Krstic came out and contained Ben Gordon. Carter gets the loose ball, and Gordon retains it. Carter with the left hand, IT COUNTS AND THE FOUL! Michael Sweetney with his 6th foul. :banana:


----------



## XenoSphere

VC bucket and the foul AGAIN! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

thats it keep on shooting vince


----------



## fruitcake

holy **** vince is amazing!! go nets!


----------



## Petey

Kidd breaks, the D bunches under, Carter trailing gets the ball, flys into Sweetney, hits with the left hand... and 1!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Boy am I glad Kristic is on my fantasy team and seems like Vince is heating up. Its the fourth quarter after all


----------



## justasking?

VC for another 3 point play!!! Yeah!!! Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## The One

Bulls 79 Nets 84

Kidd make free throw

Bulls inbound


----------



## GM3

Nets up by 5. McInnis is back on the floor, Collins is out.


----------



## fruitcake

VC'S got 24


----------



## The One

Bulls 79 Nets 84

Bulls are fouled


----------



## theKidd-5

VC u bloody legend!


----------



## XenoSphere

Going small, RJ is playing PF.


----------



## The One

Bulls 81 Nets 84
Bulls make both free throws


----------



## HB

Look at the rebounding numbers of the big three, ridiculous!


----------



## Petey

Nets are 29 of 31 from the free throw line. Amazing.

Bulls are 15 of 16.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 81 Nets 84

Nets inbound 
Nets Fouled - Bulls over the limit


----------



## Petey

Kirk with a foul, Carter to the line, Bulls are over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Hbwoy said:


> Look at the rebounding numbers of the big three, ridiculous!


correction! Big 4!! include Krstic he;s been amazing thsi season---he has 8 on the game


----------



## Dooch

84-79 New Jersey Nets, another 3-point play for Vince Carter. Sweetney fouls out. Foul on Jason Collins. Kirk Hinrich gets fouled by Vince Carter (3rd foul). 24 points for Vince Carter, foul on Kirk Hinrich his 3rd. Vince Carter on the free throw line due to the Bulls being over the limit. :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

all the big three with big games
vince 24 points 9 boards 3 assist
rj 20 ponits 11 boards 7 assist
kidd 10 points 8 boards 8 assist


----------



## The One

Bulls 81 Nets 86

Nets Make both free throws


----------



## The One

Bulls 81 Nets 86

Bulls inbound 
Bulls are fouled - Nets over the limit


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Look at the rebounding numbers of the big three, ridiculous!


Yeah, 28 boards among them so far!


----------



## Petey

OMG!

Kidd is 2 assists, 2 boards from a triple double.

Jefferson is 3 assists from a triple double.

-Petey


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> correction! Big 4!! include Krstic he;s been amazing thsi season---he has 8 on the game


Sorry fantastic 4 will be the name then


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ And 1!


----------



## XenoSphere

RJ! Wow! :clap:


----------



## The One

Bulls 82 Nets 88

Bulls makes first misses second

Nets inbound

Nets score and foul


----------



## Petey

OMG, Jefferson right at Chandler, HITS!

Going to the line!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

RJ and 1!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

go VC... i mean "GO NETS" =]


----------



## The One

Bulls 83 Nets 89

Nets make free throw

Bulls inbound


----------



## Dooch

Foul on Richard Jefferson his 3rd, puts the New Jersey Nets also over the foul limit. Puts Tyson Chandler on the free throw line who is a 67% free throw shooter. Richard Jefferson drives in hard and gets the 3 point play, foul on Tyson Chandler. Going to the line for the free throw is RJ, and he converts. Nets lead the Bulls 89-82.


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> OMG!
> 
> Kidd is 2 assists, 2 boards from a triple double.
> 
> Jefferson is 3 assists from a triple double.
> 
> -Petey


Yup, they're really playing well, the big 3!!! Good all around game for all 3!!! 

Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey

5 on Collins.
4 on Carter and Krstic.
3 on Jefferson.

Chandler with 4.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 84 Nets 91

Bulls are fouled
Bulls misses second

Net inbound
Nets miss

Bull rebound
Bulls Miss
Bulls rebound'
Bulls miss

Nets rebound
Nets score and foul


----------



## HB

35 free throw attempts, thats real good


----------



## theKidd-5

KIDD near to triple double..... =D
thats my boi!


----------



## Petey

Carter fighitng hard for the board.

Carter was triple teamed, out to RJ, misses.

Bad play by RJ!

Drive RJ!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

VC's got a double double-26 and 11


----------



## GM3

Krstic with a chance of a 3 point play nice!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic And 1!!


----------



## Petey

WOW. Kidd to Krstic, and fouled!

What a pretty bounce pass.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

kidd 1 rebound away!!!

krstic AND 1!!!


----------



## XenoSphere

Curlyyyyyyyy and 1 from J-Kidd.


----------



## Dooch

Foul on Vince Carter, Kirk Hinrich to the free throw line. New shot clock for the New Jersey Nets on the miss by Carter. Jefferson missed 3, Gordon comes back with the ball. Krstic from Kidd and the foul! Beautiful play by Kidd and Krstic. Nenad Krstic will take his free throw after the commercial break. Go Nets!! 2-1!! :clap:


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> kidd 1 rebound away!!!
> 
> krstic AND 1!!!


Yeah!!! 1 board away from a triple double!!! Go Kidd!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

kidd rj and vince all have doubles come vince pour in 30


----------



## fruitcake

rj 3 assists away from a triple double, kidd 1 rebound away, vince is 7 assits away

has there ever been a game with 3 triple doubles on the same team?? i dont think so...i know pippen and jordan have had triple-doublse in the same game before...


----------



## theKidd-5

1 more rebound and kidds got a triple double ! :banana:


----------



## HB

SMX if your reading this your boy Collins has 8/6 not a bad game from him and he shot 60% too


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>20</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>16</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"></TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>15</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>9</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## AND1NBA

Kidd = 37 mnutes

I thought we got McInnis to keep Kidds minutes down?


----------



## The One

Bulls 86 Nets 91

Bulls for three

Nets inbound


----------



## fruitcake

VC is 3 for 14 from 3 point land this season...after shooting 42% from 3 point land last season


----------



## The One

Bulls 89 Nets 91


----------



## fruitcake

oh no...only 4 poitn game now...


----------



## The One

fruitcake said:


> oh no...only 4 poitn game now...


nope two


----------



## Vinsane

why are we goin to kristic


----------



## fruitcake

not good...5-0 run after the krstic free throw miss.


----------



## Petey

Damnit, Kirk 3, Krstic blocked, Gordon with the layup.

Nets up 2.

Chandler with his 5th!

YES.

Over the limit, Krstic to the line!

Krstic has our 2 misses at the line... LOL

-Petey


----------



## The One

Bulls 89 Nets 93

Nets makes both free throws

Bulls inbounds


----------



## The One

Bulls 91 Nets 93

Bulls score and FOUL!?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Heinrich is making Vince look silly on defense...


----------



## XenoSphere

Alright. It's official. These refs are screwing us over.


----------



## The One

Bulls 92 Nets 93


----------



## Petey

Kirk is ON FIRE!

Hits and 1!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

KIDD WITH THE BOARD!

Triple double?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

1 point game... :curse:


----------



## The One

Bulls 92 Nets 93

Nets offensice foul

Bulls time out

Nenad fouls out


----------



## Phenom Z28

Good News: JKidd 68th career 3/2

Bad News: Nads is gone


----------



## justasking?

JKIDD triple double! But please... let the Nets win!!!


----------



## XenoSphere

Krstic is done, fouled out.


----------



## kidd2rj

i thought u had to be set to get a charge. chandler was clearly moving along with krstic


----------



## Dooch

Nenad misses the free throw, Kirk Hinrich makes it, the Bulls are within 4 points. Cmon Nets! Nenad Krstic blocked by Tyson Chandler leads to a lay-up by Ben Gordon. Foul on Tyson Chandler, Nenad Krstic hits both free throws 93-89. Horrible call by the refs give the continuation to Kirk Hinrich. 1 point lead, Gordon misses. Kidd gets it, Nets regain possession. Tyson Chandler takes the charge. 93-92. Cmon Nets.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

dam Krstic is out


----------



## Vinsane

So who thinks chicago will win frank needs to grill carter after the game for settling for so many jumpers and three's


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Good News: JKidd 68th career 3/2
> 
> Bad News: Nads is gone


I really hope Nenad learns to use his fouls! Thats his flaw, he has a tendency to make unnecessary fouls early in the game. He has improved a lot on his shooting and rebounding, but his foul trouble is worrying me a lot.


----------



## The One

Petey said:


> KIDD WITH THE BOARD!
> 
> Triple double?
> 
> 
> -Petey


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## wonka137

thats good news, he is a freaking retard, he has no idea what a foul is, he should not get to start :| and what is carter from outside of 10 feet? 2 for 30? talk about hot garbage and he is wide open every time


----------



## fruitcake

just a little note...it seems like the nets won't win by 5 or more (if it doens't go to OT)...so the two guys who accidentally bet on the bulls might win their bet...


----------



## The One

Bulls 94 Nets 93 

Bulls score


----------



## Vinsane

The One said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


carter has 11 boards and rj has 12


----------



## fruitcake

The One said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


RJ has 7 assists according to yahoo.


----------



## Petey

30th as a Nets, 68 overall, 10 behind Wilt.

RJ is 3 assists from a triple double.

DAMNIT.

Hinirich for 2.

Nets down 1.

Carter misses.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

Krstic is fouled OUT !!! NOO!


----------



## The One

Bulls 96 Nets 93

Nets Miss

Bulls rebound
Bulls score

28 sec to go

Nets time out


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince Carter is OFFICIALLY the worst defender in the league.


----------



## Petey

Damn.

7-0 Bulls run.

Bulls up 3.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

damn damn damn damn


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd with his 68th triple double, 10 behind Wilt Chamberlain for 3rd all time. Carter misses! Bulls got it. What is going on! Bulls take a 3 point lead 96-93! Cmon! :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

i knew bulls were going to win


----------



## jarkid

DAMN.. lose !!


----------



## fruitcake

we should go for a quick score imo


----------



## theKidd-5

NOO i think we lost!


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Damn.
> 
> 7-0 Bulls run.
> 
> Bulls up 3.
> 
> -Petey


 :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## The One

Bulls 96 Nets 95

Nets inbound
Nets score


----------



## Phenom Z28

Thank you RJ for cleaning up Vince's mess


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, misses, RJ with the tip.

Nets have to foul.

Collins fouled Duhon.

Collins with his 6th.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i want RJ to have the ball at the end...vc is shooting 8 for 26 today...

please miss thees free thrwos!!!


----------



## The One

Bulls 98 Nets 95

Bulls are fouled

Bulls makes first Makes second

18 sec left
Nets time out


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lead back to 3...no more TO's


----------



## Petey

Duhon hits the first, hits the 2nd.

Nets with their final time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

now we need a three


----------



## fruitcake

damn it duhon makes both...18 seconds left- bulls up 3...


----------



## Dooch

28.2 left we need to score and hold them. Nets get 2, 1 point game. Quick foul by Jason Collins his 6th puts him on the bench also. Duhon hits both free throws! :curse: We need someone to step up and get a 3-ball and a takeaway.


----------



## pinoyboy231

Argh!


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> now we need a three


not neccessarily...still lots of time left, i rather us go for the best shot available.


----------



## Jizzy

WTF did I tell you guys. I told you that we play like gutless punks. Our bench sucks and we won't win the division if we play like this. Damn where is that IMK guy, he's the positive one. F*** this.


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> WTF did I tell you guys. I told you that we play like gutless punks. Our bench sucks and we won't win the division if we play like this. Damn where is that IMK guy, he's the positive one. F*** this.


game not over calm down.


----------



## jarkid

nets, please shoot the three!


----------



## justasking?

I cant believe this!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> WTF did I tell you guys. I told you that we play like gutless punks. Our bench sucks and we won't win the division if we play like this. Damn where is that IMK guy, he's the positive one. F*** this.


Bench didn't play much...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i guess our division will suck this year also boston up by one


----------



## The One

Bulls 98 Nets 97

Nets inbound'
Nets score


----------



## Petey

Carter to Jackson, misses, Carter with the board and scores.

DAMN JACKSON didn't give the foul!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

come on NETS!


----------



## Phenom Z28

here we gooooOOOo


----------



## fruitcake

thank god vince was there...please miss these free throws!! i beg you god


----------



## The One

Bulls 99 Nets 99

Buls make first misses second

Nets and one!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

makes 1 of 2!! nets have ball 7 sec leftg!!

rj scpres game tiemd!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJJJJJ!!!


----------



## XenoSphere

Oh my goddddd!!!!!


----------



## Petey

OMG!

Gordon misses the 2nd.

KIDD FLYS!

Passes to RJ!

HITS!

Going to the LINE!

Nets tied.

Tyson out!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

sorry ofr spellign mistakes

cmon RJ you clutch clutch man


----------



## The One

Bulls 99 Nets 100

Bulls time out


----------



## justasking?

Please God!!!


----------



## HB

pandemonium


----------



## Rollydog

moment of truth


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter with the put back. Gordon misses the second free throw, Richard Jefferson from Jason Kidd. Gets fouled and goes to the free throw line. to put the Nets up. 100-99!! NETS!! What a play by RJ and Kidd!! TIMEOUT CHICAGO!


----------



## Petey

NO FOULS now boys!

Nets 100-99.

What a game!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

ok now comes the hard part

DEFENSE!!


----------



## jarkid

Rj Is The Man !! Rj Is The Man !! Rj Is The Man !! Rj Is The Man !! Rj Is The Man !!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man....Kidd's 0-60 might even beat my Z28's


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I love RJ!!!!!!!!11


----------



## XenoSphere

Just play defense for 1 second, please!!!!!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Kidd almsot Chocked RJ out


----------



## HB

Puhhlease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont Foul, Please Please Please Please Please


----------



## justasking?

XenoSphere said:


> Just play defense for 1 second, please!!!!!


Yes.. please... defense!!!


----------



## fruitcake

they;re going to gordon prolly


----------



## DoctorJay

wooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## The One

Bulls 99 Nets 100

Bulls inbound
Bulls blocked

NETS WIN NETS WIN !!!!!!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

RJ IS the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Killed it tonight


----------



## Petey

I need a smoke...

STRIPPED BY CARTER!

NETS WIN!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

after that boston/detroit game yesterday i am a big scared...please god


----------



## HB

No double teams


----------



## XenoSphere

Woo!!!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Nets Win Nets Win 2-1


----------



## pinoyboy231

Omg Omg Omg That Was The Best Game!


----------



## fruitcake

I Love You Vince And Rj


----------



## Phenom Z28

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince Carter is OFFICIALLY the worst defender in the league.


I retract my previous statement! :banana:


----------



## The One

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You said it :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

THANK YOU GOD!!!! Go NeTS!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

that was the best game ever


----------



## theKidd-5

Yerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What A Rush!!!!!!!


----------



## kdub

Oh Shiet!


----------



## HB

Somehow I told you so just isnt right. Theres a reason why he is called FOURTH QUARTER CARTER


----------



## ChiBron

Talk abt luck.


----------



## mjm1

OMG. that perfectly describes the last 7.1 seconds!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dooch

1.5 seconds left for the Chicago Bulls. Carter blocks Nocioni to end it!! Nets win!! 100-99 what a win! Richard Jefferson gets my vote for Player of the Game. Great win Nets!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## theKidd-5

BOSTON LOSEEEEEEEEEE PLZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## fruitcake

sorry to break the happiness here..but

we all lost uCash points!!! except for those two who bet on the bulls


----------



## justasking?

I almost had a heart attack!!! Nice game RJ, VC and of course, JKidd!!! :banana: :banana: 

Go Nets! Go Go Go!!! :banana:


----------



## jarkid

XenoSphere said:


> Just play defense for 1 second, please!!!!!


RJ Finisher ! VC Blocker ! JK Double-Double !


----------



## The One

pinoyboy231 said:


> Omg Omg Omg That Was The Best Game!


it was not that good, we were not down the entire game but it was a good win


----------



## GM3

Vince and RJ with 28.

Kidd with Triple Double

Krstic with 17 points, 6 boards and 2 blocked shots.


----------



## HB

SPMJ said:


> Talk abt luck.


Got Vince?
Got Kidd?
Got RJ?
Got Nenad?

Go nets!


----------



## Vinsane

vince made up for the poor shooting with the key defensive play of the game scored 28 points and 12 boards good game by rj to


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I was ready to punch some puppies in the head

They made my day

Thanks guys


----------



## XenoSphere

SPMJ said:


> Talk abt luck.


Talk about the refs making dumb calls in your favor.


----------



## GM3

fruitcake said:


> sorry to break the happiness here..but
> 
> we all lost uCash points!!! except for those two who bet on the bulls


 
Ill let you borrow my crystal ball 2morrow


----------



## Vinsane

but it shouldnt have come down to this


----------



## theKidd-5

jarkid said:


> RJ Finisher ! VC Blocker ! JK Double-Double !


u mean JK TRiple Double 
good game by bull......ure bench suks!


----------



## mjm1

I Love This Game. Probably The Best Game This Year In The League.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> vince made up for the poor shooting with the key defensive play of the game scored 28 points and 12 boards good game by rj to


Made up for poor shooting and HORRRRRRRRRIBLE defense.


----------



## The One

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>12</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>9</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>28</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>12</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fruitcake

Grandmazter3 said:


> Ill let you borrow my crystal ball 2morrow


you're lucky :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

Grandmazter3 said:


> Vince and RJ with 28.
> 
> Kidd with Triple Double
> 
> Krstic with 17 points, 6 boards and 2 blocked shots.



Krstic got 8 boards


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

fruitcake said:


> sorry to break the happiness here..but
> 
> we all lost uCash points!!! except for those two who bet on the bulls


Are you serious? I didnt know we were betting against the spread


o well, idc :banana:


----------



## HB

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> I was ready to punch some puppies in the head
> 
> They made my day
> 
> Thanks guys


Hey man thats an animal rights' violation :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

The One said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>Bulls (1-0)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Hinrich*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Duhon*</TD><TD noWrap>12</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Nocioni*</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Songaila*</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Sweetney</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>O. Harrington</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Chandler*</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>9</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>E. Piatkowski</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>Nets (1-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>V. Carter*</TD><TD noWrap>28</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Jefferson*</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap>12</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Kidd*</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. McInnis</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Jackson</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Krstic*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Collins*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Robinson</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>L. Murray</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vaughn</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Padgett</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>Z. Planinic</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


RJ has 7 assists


----------



## Vinsane

boston and bobcats tied


----------



## jarkid

are we really win ? why the official page says Bulls 101 : Nets 100 ??


----------



## fruitcake

jarkid said:


> are we really win ? why the official page says Bulls 101 : Nets 100 ??


the official page is not official then.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jarkid said:


> are we really win ? why the official page says Bulls 101 : Nets 100 ??


wat da heck!?


----------



## NetsFan006

Amazing finish.....but more importantly....you could sense a real coming together of the team, specifically the big 3 ... everyone would talk about kmarts passion...but what i saw in the fourth quarter just now... kidd pulling rj upp....carter with the block....was a very good sign of things to come. weve got a trio of magicians running the ball....just have to figure out why the final two hinrich layups occured....he just ran right in for crying out loud. lol.


----------



## VC_15

whats the score?


----------



## fruitcake

i wnat to see highlights now!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

i nearly had a heart attack!......


----------



## VC_15

it says on Nba.com... we lost by 1?


----------



## Dooch

Start up the Around the League Thread for tonight to continue our posts. :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

Aside from their shooting, the big 3 and Nenad really took care of the boards tonight. Whew... what a nice game! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

SPMJ said:


> Talk abt luck.


Gordon choked.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

i lost my voice =P


----------



## pinoyboy231

the nets did excellent in driving and getting fouled


----------



## theKidd-5

wtf... that bs!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

fruitcake said:


> i wnat to see highlights now!!!


tis on YES


Here it is.....RJ!!!! Great ****ing play

Such veteran poise on this team


----------



## HB

NetsFan006 said:


> Amazing finish.....but more importantly....you could sense a real coming together of the team, specifically the big 3 ... everyone would talk about kmarts passion...but what i saw in the fourth quarter just now... kidd pulling rj upp....carter with the block....was a very good sign of things to come. weve got a trio of magicians running the ball....just have to figure out why the final two hinrich layups occured....he just ran right in for crying out loud. lol.


I really hope someone has highlights of that. I just love to see passion in players. Most especially a guy like Kidd who rarely shows any. Was Vince pumped after the block? Did RJ go crazy after he made the shot?


----------



## VC_15

guys can sum1 answer me plz... did we win? or lose.. On nba.com it says we lost???????????


----------



## theKidd-5

boston going to overtime..... GO BOBCATS WIN......


----------



## pinoyboy231

we won! 100-99! their wrong!


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> guys can sum1 answer me plz... did we win? or lose.. On nba.com it says we lost???????????


First off the game was 100-99. I just heard the audio commentary, and yahoo also reports that the nets won


----------



## XenoSphere

VC_15 said:


> guys can sum1 answer me plz... did we win? or lose.. On nba.com it says we lost???????????


We won. But you're right, NBA.com is wrong.


----------



## Dooch

Have to love how our team (New Jersey Nets) draws fouls throughout the game. :clap:


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213574

Vote for Player of the Game


----------



## mjm1

WTF IS WITH NBA.COM???????????????? 101-100 bulls?????????????? we won 100-99!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

NetsFan006 said:


> Amazing finish.....but more importantly....you could sense a real coming together of the team, specifically the big 3 ... everyone would talk about kmarts passion...but what i saw in the fourth quarter just now... kidd pulling rj upp....carter with the block....was a very good sign of things to come. weve got a trio of magicians running the ball....just have to figure out why the final two hinrich layups occured....he just ran right in for crying out loud. lol.


you could kinda see where kidd doesnt trust vince on the play where rj scored the layup vince was standin out for 3 wide open but passed to rj for the tough layup ....... but i don't blame him because vince was off tonight so once i applaud rj for his game tonight


----------



## Spades Legend

if you go to nba.com and look at the box scores you see that it says bulls 99 and nets 100. it is just the front page that is wrong.


----------



## VC_15

guys what happened at the end of the game? how did we win?


----------



## theKidd-5

76ers are leading the pacers...... GO PACERS!!!!!
i want the nets tto be top dog in the divsion


----------



## Dooch

It is official that the New Jersey Nets beat the Chicago Bulls, NBA.com must have finalized the score a little to early and doubted the Nets. New Jersey Nets 100 - Chicago Bulls 99 :clap:


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> I really hope someone has highlights of that. I just love to see passion in players. Most especially a guy like Kidd who rarely shows any. *Was Vince pumped after the block?* Did RJ go crazy after he made the shot?


Remember when Carter blocked KG in the All-Star game when the East won?

He did that expression and did the same with his body.

-Petey


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Gotta be RJ for MVP right?


----------



## NetsFan006

yo..rj did kind of beat his chest type of thing on a number of plays...he is amazing this year...seriously... hes doing carter stuff ..lol.. and carters strip in the final 1.5 seconds... the look on his face... not sure if it war songalia or not..but whomever he blocked...the guy kind of bobbled to the left....if loooked funny. lol. carter had clenched fist. 

big win as far as team chemistry ... great way to rebound from the opening game.. just getting warmed up ...this team makes every game great when they are playing like tonight.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

> Originally Posted by Hbwoy
> I really hope someone has highlights of that. I just love to see passion in players. Most especially a guy like Kidd who rarely shows any. Was Vince pumped after the block? Did RJ go crazy after he made the shot?



Kidd picked RJ up and shook him like a rag dool after the and ! at the end.

Classic


----------



## theKidd-5

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Gotta be RJ for MVP right?


For sure.... RJ was great....but also VC was great.... and kidd too


----------



## HB

Gotta give credit where its due. So far RJ has been playing like a MVP candidate


----------



## Vinsane

indy will probably lose to philly and i hope bobcars beat boston


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*

Kidd w/ triple double 10pts, 11boards, 11 dimes

Krstic w/ 17ts, 8boards, 2blocks, 6PF!


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*

Krstic has defintely improved his shot-blocking ability this year. He's had games of 5 blocks and 2 blocks now.


----------



## Dooch

Everybody I created an Around the League thread so you can post observations and analysis from around the league. :cheers:


----------



## theKidd-5

76ers win ....... hope boston loses


----------



## VC_15

Guys how did we win???????????? Rj hit a shot at the end?


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> Guys how did we win???????????? Rj hit a shot at the end?


Richard Jefferson recieved the pass from Jason Kidd and got a 3-point play and made the free throw to triumph the New Jersey Nets over the Chicago Bulls! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC_15 said:


> Guys how did we win???????????? Rj hit a shot at the end?


That isn't abundantly clear?

Basically, Gordan went to the line, made his first free throw which put the Bulls up by two. He missed the second and I believe Kidd brought down the rebound, or somebody else did and passed it to him. Anyway, he broke loose and sprinted 2/3 the way down the court in about a second. He dished it off to RJ who went in for an aggressive lay up and got fouled. He made the free throw so that put NJ up 100-99. Bulls got the ball back, passed it in to Duhan I think and Carter blocked his game winning attempt.


----------



## pinoyboy231

is carter like sick or seomthing? hes being interviewed right now and hes like sniffing so much lol


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That isn't abundantly clear?
> 
> Basically, Gordan went to the line, made his first free throw which put the Bulls up by two. He missed the second and I believe Kidd brought down the rebound, or somebody else did and passed it to him. Anyway, he broke loose and sprinted 2/3 the way down the court in about a second. He dished it off to RJ who went in for an aggressive lay up and got fouled. He made the free throw so that put NJ up 100-99. Bulls got the ball back, passed it in to Duhan I think and Carter blocked his game winning attempt.


correct


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That isn't abundantly clear?
> 
> Basically, Gordan went to the line, made his first free throw which put the Bulls up by two. He missed the second and I believe Kidd brought down the rebound, or somebody else did and passed it to him. Anyway, he broke loose and sprinted 2/3 the way down the court in about a second. He dished it off to RJ who went in for an aggressive lay up and got fouled. He made the free throw so that put NJ up 100-99. Bulls got the ball back, passed it in to *Duhan* I think and Carter blocked his game winning attempt.


Nocinni.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*

The refs haven't started giving him respect yet. His timing's much better.


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Gordon choked.
> 
> -Petey


I think JKidd defended well against him too. He was denying him the ball in the second half. :clap:


----------



## Dooch

justasking? said:


> I think JKidd defended well against him too. He was denying him the ball in the second half. :clap:


Absolutely correct. Jason Kidd did a tremendous job when he was put to defend Ben Gordon. Great call by Lawrence Frank switching Kidd and putting him to play defense on Ben Gordon. Jason Kidd forced Ben Gordon's to shoot tough shots. Great job by L. Frank for the switch and Jason Kidd for doing his job. :clap:


----------



## justasking?

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*

Jkidd is just being Jkidd... that is, he is awesome!!!! Another triple-double performance for him. He has been shooting the ball well, and Im glad that he elevated his assist game tonight. As for his rebounds, well, that Jkidd, awesome in rebounds too. :clap: 

Nenad is really great!!! :banana: He has been shooting well, defending better than last season, getting more boards, and is more aggressive. His only flaw right now is his unnecessary fouls which I hope he will learn soon.  This guy continues to develop each game.. He will be one tough force to reckon with in the future. 

RJ and VC?... well, they were great, as always! Special mention to RJ.. he was great!

Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*



Krstic All Star said:


> *The refs haven't started giving him respect yet.* His timing's much better.


They sure have been more fair with him this year.

Thing is with this team, someone's accomplishments will always get lost.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

justasking? said:


> I think JKidd defended well against him too. He was denying him the ball in the second half. :clap:


He missed the last free throw. The Bulls had missed 1 as a whole team up to that point.

-Petey


----------



## The One

wow over 500 post in three hours on this thread!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*

yea man i really want to see him... i don't get to watch nets games on tv  but i got the internet radio wich isn't bad!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*



Petey said:


> *They sure have been more fair with him this year.*
> 
> Thing is with this team, someone's accomplishments will always get lost.
> 
> -Petey


this year he can speak english lol


----------



## Dooch

Have to continue to have great posting nights like this, and even try and do better. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

In Rebounds we went...

1 Vaughn
6 Collins 
8 Krstic
11 Kidd
12 Carter
13 Jefferson

Nets total=51
Bulls total=37

Great rebounding game by all the starters


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*

WOW.. i just got back from the game... THE PLACE WENT NUTS over the last minute, especially the last 1.5 seconds.. AMAZING


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Awsome games by krstic and kidd too*



Vincanity15311 said:


> WOW.. i just got back from the game... THE PLACE WENT NUTS over the last minute, especially the last 1.5 seconds.. AMAZING


ya, me and Net2 were there also, great game.


----------



## Air Fly

This was an amazing game, give the Bulls credits for hangin with our trio...but lack of experience cost them at the end.

Great game by RJ, he was player of the game tonight...Kidd with his usual triple double and Carter with 8 offensive rebounds, say what?

Krstic have proved me wrong so far this seaon, big up to the kid.

Ok we're done with the Bulls, who's next?


----------



## Dooch

100







99

*Updated records:* New Jersey (2-1) and Chicago (1-1)

*Pictures from todays awesome win against the Chicago Bulls:*









New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank, right, paces the sideline as Jay-Z, left, and Beyonce look on during the fourth quarter as the Nets beat the Chicago Bulls, 100-99, Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.









Chicago Bulls' Luol Deng (9), of Sudan, attempts to drive to the basket as New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd (5) and Jason Collins defend during the fourth quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 100-99.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson reacts after hitting a free throw to give the Nets the lead after he was fouled tying the game with a driving lay-up in the closing seconds against the Chicago Bulls Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. Jefferson scored 28 points as the Nets beat the Bulls, 100-99.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson reacts after hitting a free throw to give the Nets the lead after he was fouled tying the game with a driving lay-up in the closing seconds against the Chicago Bulls, Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. Jefferson scored 28 points as the Nets beat the Bulls, 100-99.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson (24) goes in for a shot as he gets by Chicago Bulls' Chris Duhon during the first quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd looks to pass the ball as he is double-teamed by Chicago Bulls' Ben Gordon, left, and Michael Sweetney, right, during the second quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.









Chicago Bulls' Darius Songaila (25), of Lithuania, battles for a rebound with New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia ans Montenegro, during the first quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. 









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) attempts to put up a shot as Chicago Bulls' Tyson Chandler defends during the first quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------



## justasking?

Dooch said:


> 100,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99
> 
> *Updated records:* New Jersey (2-1) and Chicago (1-1)
> 
> *Pictures from todays awesome win against the Chicago Bulls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank, right, paces the sideline as Jay-Z, left, and Beyonce look on during the fourth quarter as the Nets beat the Chicago Bulls, 100-99, Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Bulls' Luol Deng (9), of Sudan, attempts to drive to the basket as New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd (5) and Jason Collins defend during the fourth quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 100-99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson reacts after hitting a free throw to give the Nets the lead after he was fouled tying the game with a driving lay-up in the closing seconds against the Chicago Bulls Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. Jefferson scored 28 points as the Nets beat the Bulls, 100-99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson reacts after hitting a free throw to give the Nets the lead after he was fouled tying the game with a driving lay-up in the closing seconds against the Chicago Bulls, Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. Jefferson scored 28 points as the Nets beat the Bulls, 100-99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson (24) goes in for a shot as he gets by Chicago Bulls' Chris Duhon during the first quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd looks to pass the ball as he is double-teamed by Chicago Bulls' Ben Gordon, left, and Michael Sweetney, right, during the second quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Bulls' Darius Songaila (25), of Lithuania, battles for a rebound with New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia ans Montenegro, during the first quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) attempts to put up a shot as Chicago Bulls' Tyson Chandler defends during the first quarter Saturday night, Nov. 5, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.



AWESOME Dooch!!! :cheers: Thanks a lot man! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MitchMatch

Mets ain't all that...you struggled against the Bulls. For anyone who thinks this is an elite team, they have to be out of their minds. The Bucks are better than the Nets...


----------



## Brolic

^yes but we won tomorrow's another day


----------



## GM3

MitchMatch said:


> Mets ain't all that...you struggled against the Bulls. For anyone who thinks this is an elite team, they have to be out of their minds. The Bucks are better than the Nets...


I dont recall anyone here saying were elite. We won a good game and were happy about it, why post this for a team you say is bad.


----------



## justasking?

kamaze said:


> ^yes but we won tomorrow's another day


Dont know what that guy MitchMatch is trying to do. Trying to pick a fight I guess huh? 

Whatever :raised_ey 

WEll, we are celebrating for tonights win... and we're entitled to that. :biggrin: 

Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## Real

MitchMatch said:


> Mets ain't all that...you struggled against the Bulls. For anyone who thinks this is an elite team, they have to be out of their minds. The Bucks are better than the Nets...


You're right the METS do suck :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

Net2 said:


> You're right the METS do suck :biggrin:


Haha, this is basketball here not baseball. :biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Look at thoose guns on RJ in thoose pictures


----------



## Dooch

*Miracle Finish Propels Nets Over Bulls*
On NetsDaily.com there is all of the links concerning tonight's win against the Chicago Bulls. :biggrin: 

The Nets led the Bulls by seven points with less than three minutes to play Saturday night at the Meadowlands, but a 12-2 Chicago run gave the visitors a three point lead with less than 30 seconds to go. The lead was two with 7.1 on the clock when Ben Gordon missed the second of two free throws. Jason Kidd then grabbed the rebound, raced down the court and found Richard Jefferson cutting to the basket for a layup and a foul. He hit the free throw and a Vince Carter block at the buzzer preserved the win. Jefferson and Carter each finished with 28 points and 13 and 12 rebounds respectively. Kidd recorded his first triple-double of the season with 10 points, 11 rebounds and 11 assists. The Nets committed 20 turnovers, but outrebounded the Bulls 51-37. It is their eighth straight win over Chicago and 18th victory in the last 20 meetings between the two teams.


----------



## cpawfan

Wow, Sweetney looks even rotund in that picture

What the :curse: is Frank doing? 18 minutes for McInnis and none for Zoran?


----------



## Dooch

cpawfan said:


> Wow, Sweetney looks even rotund in that picture
> 
> What the :curse: is Frank doing? 18 minutes for McInnis and none for Zoran?


I think Lawrence Frank is basically limiting the bench players' minutes, and is playing starters more minutes. He is trying to do whatever it takes to win. But he should get certain bench players more minutes.


----------



## #1NETSfan

cpawfan said:


> Wow, Sweetney looks even rotund in that picture
> 
> What the :curse: is Frank doing? 18 minutes for McInnis and none for Zoran?


Can't complain too much.


----------



## cpawfan

Dooch said:


> I think Lawrence Frank is basically limiting the bench players' minutes, and is playing starters more minutes. He is trying to do whatever it takes to win. But he should get certain bench players more minutes.



Well, if Frank is going to play perimeter bench players that can't defend, he might as well play the ones that can actually score.


----------



## cpawfan

#1NETSfan said:


> Can't complain too much.



You obviously don't know me


----------



## Air Fly

cpawfan said:


> Well, if Frank is going to play perimeter bench players that can't defend, he might as well play the ones that can actually score.


I agree.

Beyonce is damn hot.


----------



## Dooch

cpawfan said:


> Well, if Frank is going to play perimeter bench players that can't defend, he might as well play the ones that can actually score.


Very true. He should have played Zoran Planinic more minutes no doubt. Lawrence Frank needs to find out the players who are his most decent defenders coming off of the bench. :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

Dooch said:


> Very true. He should have played Zoran Planinic more minutes no doubt. Lawrence Frank needs to find out the players who are his most decent defenders coming off of the bench. :cheers:


I guess Lawrence Frank needs to know his bench more. He needs to know how he can capitalize on each of the players that he has. He must know when to use this player and for what purpose, how many minutes, etc etc. He must know who is for defense, and who is for possible offense. I agree that giving Zoran more minutes might be able to help the team. He is instant offense with his "never say die" attitude and dare devil ways. He still has a lot to learn, but at least he shows that he has some heart to go meet the challenge. :clap: 

Well, we should be thankful for the win, even though we can still improve a lot on our defense. But a win is a win. The team showed improvement and adjustments from the first game loss. Lets hope that they continue to improve as the season progresses. :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

justasking? said:


> I guess Lawrence Frank needs to know his bench more. He needs to know how he can capitalize on each of the players that he has. He must know when to use this player and for what purpose, how many minutes, etc etc. He must know who is for defense, and who is for possible offense. I agree that giving Zoran more minutes might be able to help the team. He is instant offense with his "never say die" attitude and dare devil ways. He still has a lot to learn, but at least he shows that he has some heart to go meet the challenge. :clap:
> 
> Well, we should be thankful for the win, even though we can still improve a lot on our defense. But a win is a win. The team showed improvement and adjustments from the first game loss. Lets hope that they continue to improve as the season progresses. :cheers:


Great post justasking?. I definitely agree with you on how Lawrence Frank needs to know what his bench players are capable of. As long as the New Jersey Nets keep on producing wins, and stay healthy. That is all that matters. Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

Dooch said:


> Great post justasking?. I definitely agree with you on how Lawrence Frank needs to know what his bench players are capable of. As long as the New Jersey Nets keep on producing wins, and stay healthy. That is all that matters. Go Nets! :cheers:


Thanks Dooch! :cheers: 

Lets hope the Nets continue to improve! :clap:


----------



## Dooch

justasking? said:


> Thanks Dooch! :cheers:
> 
> Lets hope the Nets continue to improve! :clap:


Yes, there is always room/time for improvement and time to correct your mistakes. Lets also hope for our players to stay healthy and injury free. Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MitchMatch said:


> Mets ain't all that...you struggled against the Bulls. For anyone who thinks this is an elite team, they have to be out of their minds. The Bucks are better than the Nets...


 As of right now, you could say the Bucks are better then almost every team in the league.

And if you're going to name call cause you're team lost, atleast spell it right.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

From ESPN's recap:



> New Jersey forward Clifford Robinson played 12 minutes, moving him past Hal Greer into 20th place on the NBA's all-time list. Robinson has played 39,790 minutes in his career


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd notched his 68th career triple double, now he is only ten behind Wilt Chamberlain for 3rd on the all-time list. It was his 30th triple double I think as a player for the New Jersey Nets. Nothing like getting his 1st triple double of the new season against Scott Skiles and the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## TRON

I was in New York for the weekend and got out to the NJ to see a game vs. Chicago

I was surprised to see so many fans out, looks like you guys won't be last in the league in attendance this year. It was a great finish, but I was surprised how NJ allowed to let Chicago take the lead late in the game. I must say I am very impressed with Nenad, he's got a promising really promising career ahead of him.

The whole arena kind of smells like fried food, but seeing Amarie perform at halftime was definately worth it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

TRON said:


> I was in New York for the weekend and got out to the NJ to see a game vs. Chicago
> 
> I was surprised to see so many fans out, looks like you guys won't be last in the league in attendance this year. It was a great finish, but I was surprised how NJ allowed to let Chicago take the lead late in the game. I must say I am very impressed with Nenad, he's got a promising really promising career ahead of him.
> 
> The whole arena kind of smells like fried food, but seeing Amarie perform at halftime was definately worth it!! :biggrin:


Yea man Nenad Krstic for our New Jersey Nets really does have a promising future. He shall only continue to develop, improve on all of his aspects in his game, and correct his mistakes. Lucky you, you got to see Amerie, I went opening night and Rihanna performed at halftime. :biggrin:


----------

